# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Ηλεκτρονικά Εξαρτήματα >  > [Πωλείται / Καινούριο] BLF189XR RF MOSFET 1.9 kW

## kentar

Πωλείται  BLF189XR RF Mosfet 1.9KW 150Mhz αυθεντικό της AMPLEON ολοκαίνουργιο αμεταχείριστο τιμή 170€

https://www.ampleon.com/products/ext...BLF189XRB.html
Αγορασμένο το 2021 απο 
https://www.pcs-electronics.com/tran...dd3fc57137fd0d

----------


## nestoras

Κλειδώθηκε! Τα προϊόντα πουληθηκαν.

----------

kentar (28-12-21)

----------

